# Scal factor



## ابوهشوم (4 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
عند بدايه اي مشروع خاصه مشاريع الطرق يجب تشييك scal factor
قد يكون محسوبا او معطى عن طريق المصمم
طريقه التشييك بان تنصب الجهاز على bm وترصد على اخرى ويفضل ان يكون محطه الرصد (تراي باك) ثم نقيس المسافه اذا اعطت نتيجه صحيحه انا سكال فاكتور صحيح والا فنقوم بحسابه والطريقه هي كالاتي
1 ندخل قيمه سكال فاكتور1.000000
2 ناخذ قراءه كما في الطريقه السابقه
3 نقسم المسافه المقروءة على المسافه المحسوبه بين النقطتين 
الناتج هو سكال فاكتور :16:


----------



## ابوهشوم (4 مارس 2009)

يا جماعه بدنا ردود شجعونا


----------



## ابوهشوم (4 مارس 2009)

مش عاحبكم الموضوع والا شوووو


----------



## لؤي سوريا (4 مارس 2009)

مشكور 
وعلى فكرة الموضوع مهم كتير 
وكتير من المساحين ما بيعرفوا شي عن الــ Scale Factor
لذلك نرجو التوسع بالشرح لأهميته ولضبط جودة ودقة الأعمال المساحية
ونرجو الحديث عن موضوع الــ ppm
أيضا موضوع مهم والقليل لديه معلومات عن الموضوع وعن المعادلة التي يحسب فيها الــ ppm
من لديه معلومات ..... ما يقصر ....


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (4 مارس 2009)

مشكور اولا وثانيا انا ما بعرف ماهى ppm ياريت لو نتكلم بتوسع يا عم احنا غلابه مش اسود زيكوا كده ربنا يصلح حلنا يارب ويوفقنا جميعا واكرر شكرى .


----------



## abdolkadr (5 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير 

ولكن يجب اخذ المسافة بين اكثر من نقطتين يعني ثلاث مسافات على الاقل من اجل الحساب الصحيح
وشكرا لكم


----------



## ابوهشوم (5 مارس 2009)

abdolkadr قال:


> جزاك الله خير
> 
> ولكن يجب اخذ المسافة بين اكثر من نقطتين يعني ثلاث مسافات على الاقل من اجل الحساب الصحيح
> وشكرا لكم


 السلام غليكم بالضبط اخي عبد القادر
ومن الافضل ان تكون في مناطق مختلفه وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ابوهشوم (5 مارس 2009)

*ا*

*مشكور 
وعلى فكرة الموضوع مهم كتير 
وكتير من المساحين ما بيعرفوا شي عن الــ Scale Factor
لذلك نرجو التوسع بالشرح لأهميته ولضبط جودة ودقة الأعمال المساحية
ونرجو الحديث عن موضوع الــ ppm
أيضا موضوع مهم والقليل لديه معلومات عن الموضوع وعن المعادلة التي يحسب فيها الــ ppm
من لديه معلومات ..... ما يقصر ....*​

احسنت اخي الكريم كثيرا ماينسا البعض ادخال سكال فاكتور وتكون الفروق كبيره
صرااحه ppm لا اعرف طريقه حسابه لان الجهاز يقوم بها اتو ماتيكيا عند ادخال الحراره والضغط الجوي والله اعلم


----------



## ابوهشوم (5 مارس 2009)

*-*



صبحى ابراهيم قال:


> مشكور اولا وثانيا انا ما بعرف ماهى ppm ياريت لو نتكلم بتوسع يا عم احنا غلابه مش اسود زيكوا كده ربنا يصلح حلنا يارب ويوفقنا جميعا واكرر شكرى .


الاخ الاسد صبحي:84:
ppm هومعامل يتعلق بانكسار الضوء نقوم بادحال درجه الحراره والضغط الجوي ويقوم الجهاز بحساب هنا المعامل والله اعلم
اللهم احشرنا في زمره المساكين


----------



## haythm007 (7 مارس 2009)

اخوتى ان Scale Factor يختلف من مكان الى اخر وهو تصيح لابد من ادخالة وتغيرة كلما اقتضى الامر 
ذلك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (8 مارس 2009)

ابوهشوم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عند بدايه اي مشروع خاصه مشاريع الطرق يجب تشييك scal factor
> قد يكون محسوبا او معطى عن طريق المصمم
> طريقه التشييك بان تنصب الجهاز على bm وترصد على اخرى ويفضل ان يكون محطه الرصد (تراي باك) ثم نقيس المسافه اذا اعطت نتيجه صحيحه انا سكال فاكتور صحيح والا فنقوم بحسابه والطريقه هي كالاتي
> ...


اخي العزيز شكرا علي المعلومة القيمة 
وهي من اهم المعلومات في مجال التنفيذ 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدالشبروي (8 مارس 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم علي الملومات القيمة وشكرا علي مجهودك


----------



## ابوهشوم (8 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم شكرا لمروركم اخواني الكرام


----------



## ابوهشوم (9 مارس 2009)

يا اخوان الموضوع مهم وين التصويت


----------



## ابوهشوم (10 مارس 2009)

صوتوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## ابوهشوم (11 مارس 2009)

بس 5 اصوات :70::70::70::70::18::18:


----------



## ابوهشوم (12 مارس 2009)

صارووووووووووووووووووووووو6


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (13 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا ابو هشوم


----------



## ابوهشوم (13 مارس 2009)

شكرا لمرورك الكريم اخي العزيز


----------



## الاسطرلاب (14 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
على حسب علمي أن Scale Factor في الاحداثيات يستخدم عندما تكون إحداثيات نقاط الضبط الأرضي تحت نظام إسقاط معين مثلا نظام الإسقاط الماركتوري المستعرض العالمي UTM يكون SF عند منتصف خط الطول الأوسط للمنطقة 0.9996 أي بمعنى أنه كل مسافة 1000 متر سوف يكون 40 سم فرق عندما تستخدم معامل المقياس 1.0 وهدا الفرق كبير نسبيا ولهدا يجب إستخدام معامل المقياس وهدا المعامل يمكن حسابه من خلال أنظمة الإسقاط وقيم الإحداثيات.
وشكرا


----------



## د احمد بكر (14 مارس 2009)

*السلام عليكم
نعم اخي الاسطرلاب scal factor 
* مرتبط بالمرجع الجيوديسي فمثلا 
wgs84=0.9996
helmart=1
hyford=1
وهناك امكانية في بعض 
اجهزة التوتال مثل leica tc 407 بامكانية ادخالة
وهناك اجهزة اخري لاتدعم ادخالة ؟؟!!!


----------



## د جمعة داود (14 مارس 2009)

Scale Factor أو معامل القياس (للمسافات) هو النسبة العددية بين مسافتين علي نظامين مختلفين. فمثلا لو قست مسافة معينة علي الارض باعتبار أن الارض سطح مستوي ثم قست هذه المسافة اخذا في الاعتبار أن الارض سطح كروي (أو البسويد) فأن معامل القياس = المسافة الاولي / المسافة الثانية.... ولذلك فهو غالبا قريب جدا من القيمة واحد.

في المراجع الجيوديسية Datums فمعامل القياس هو النسبة (الكسر) العددي بين مسافة مقاسة علي الالبسويد و المسافة الحقيقية المقابلة لها علي الطبيعة. في المراجع القديمة (مثل هلمرت و هايفورد) كان هناك أفتراض أو اعتقاد أنه لا يوجد فرق بين كلا المسافتين و بالتالي فأن قيمة معامل القياس = 1 تماما ، بينما في المراجع الجيوديسية الحديثة (مثل WGS84) فأن القيمة تكون قريبة من 1 لكنها لا تساوي الواحد نفسه.

معامل القياس أيضا مهم جدا عند التحويل بين المراجع الجيوديسية ، وخاصة للاجابة علي السؤال: اذا حسبت أو قست مسافة علي WGS84 فكم المسافة المقابلة لها علي هلمرت 1906 مثلا؟ يجب أن أعرف قيمة معامل القياس بين المسافات علي هذين المرجعين ، لذلك فأن معامل القياس يعد واحد من عناصر التحويل - السبعة - المطلوب تحديدهم بين أي مرجعين جيوديسين حتي يمكن تحويل الاحداثيات من مرجع لاخر.

كذلك في المحطات الشاملة - التوتال استاشن - فمعامل القياس يجب تحديده لتحويل المسافة التي يقيسها الجهاز الي المسافة المقابلة اذا قستها فعلا علي الطبيعة ، وغالبا فأن قيمته تكون محددة لكل جهاز بناءا علي مواصفاته الفنية (وخاصة نوع الاشارة أو الموجة المستخدمة في قياس المسافانت لكل جهاز) ... وغالبا فأن معظم أجهزة التوتال استاشن يكون في دليل تشغيلها قيمة معامل القياس لكل مسافة أقوم بقياسها وكذلك تختلف - هذه القيمة - باختلاف درجة الحرارة و الضغط و الرطوبة في الموقع أثناء القياس (لكن للاسف غالبا مستخدمي التوتال استاشن لا يلتفتون لهذه المعلومات ويدخلون قيمة تقريبية ثابتة لمعامل القياس وهو خطأ شائع ويظهر تأثيره فعلا في المسافات الكبيرة). ومعظم الاجهزة الحديثة وخاصة الدقيقة منها - دقة 1" في الزوايا ودقة 3 مللي للمسافات - تسمح بتغيير قيمة معامل القياس في كل مرحلة من مراحل العمل ، وربما تكون الاجهزة متوسطة الدقة لا تسمح بذلك لان تأثير تغيير معامل القياس سيكون بسيط جدا وأقل من دقة الجهاز نفسه.

أيضا هناك من لا يعبر عن Scale Factor بوحدات النسبة العددية انما يعبر عنه بوحدة أخري يطلق عليها ppm وخاصة يستخدم هذا المصطلح في قياسات GPS . 

كلمة ppm اختصار لجملة part per million أو جزء من المليون ، فعندما أقول أن دقة مسافة = 5 ppm فهذا يدل علي وجود خطأ يساوي 5 جزء في المليون أي 5 ملليمتر لكل واحد كيلومتر من هذه المسافة. معظم مستخدمي GPS يستخدمون وحدة ppm عند حساب قيمة معامل القياس وخاصة عند التحويل بين المراجع الجيوديسية datums المختلفة. فاذا قلت أن scale factor = 2 ppm فهذا معناه أن المسافة في المرجع الاول سيضاف اليها قيمة = 2 جزء من المليون (أي 2×10 أس-6 )من قيمتها ، لتعطي قيمة المسافة المناظرة لها في المرجع الثاني. 

هذا والله أعلي و أعلم.

___________________________ 
نقلا عن منتدي الهندسة المساحية في:
http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/montada-f11/topic-t394.htm#884


----------



## ابوهشوم (14 مارس 2009)

د جمعة داود قال:


> scale factor أو معامل القياس (للمسافات) هو النسبة العددية بين مسافتين علي نظامين مختلفين. فمثلا لو قست مسافة معينة علي الارض باعتبار أن الارض سطح مستوي ثم قست هذه المسافة اخذا في الاعتبار أن الارض سطح كروي (أو البسويد) فأن معامل القياس = المسافة الاولي / المسافة الثانية.... ولذلك فهو غالبا قريب جدا من القيمة واحد.
> 
> في المراجع الجيوديسية datums فمعامل القياس هو النسبة (الكسر) العددي بين مسافة مقاسة علي الالبسويد و المسافة الحقيقية المقابلة لها علي الطبيعة. في المراجع القديمة (مثل هلمرت و هايفورد) كان هناك أفتراض أو اعتقاد أنه لا يوجد فرق بين كلا المسافتين و بالتالي فأن قيمة معامل القياس = 1 تماما ، بينما في المراجع الجيوديسية الحديثة (مثل wgs84) فأن القيمة تكون قريبة من 1 لكنها لا تساوي الواحد نفسه.
> 
> ...


 مشكور يا دكتور وبارك الله فيك كنت من زمان مستني اهل الاختصاص


----------



## ابوهشوم (14 مارس 2009)

الاخ اصطرلاب والدكتور احمد بارك الله فيكم وشكرا لمروركم


----------



## abdolkadr (14 مارس 2009)

ما شاء الله عليك يا دكتور جمعة شكرا على هذا الشرح الجميل


----------



## د احمد بكر (14 مارس 2009)

يا اخواني يرجي مراجعة رابط الدكتور جمعة 
حيث ان الرابط بة مناقشة قيمة حول الموضوع


----------



## ابوهشوم (14 مارس 2009)

د احمد بكر قال:


> يا اخواني يرجي مراجعة رابط الدكتور جمعة
> حيث ان الرابط بة مناقشة قيمة حول الموضوع


 فعلا رابط مفيد
مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## m_nn (15 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك اخى ولكن كيفية ادخال الاسكيل فاكتور لجهاز ( sokkia- power set)


----------



## ابوهشوم (15 مارس 2009)

m_nn قال:


> شكرا لك اخى ولكن كيفية ادخال الاسكيل فاكتور لجهاز ( sokkia- power set)


 اشكرك اخي الكريم للمرور
الحقيقه انا لم اعمل على هذا الحهاز لكن كل اجهزه سوكيا التي اعرفها تدخل سكال فاكتور عند اختيار 
new job:84:


----------



## د احمد بكر (16 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخي ابوهشوم
ليست كل اجهزة من الماركة SOKKia تدعم هذة الخاصية
فمثلا SOKKIA SET 2C2
لا تدعم ادخال معامل القياس ولكنة يدعم ادخال PPM
وذلك بادخال درجة الحرارة والضغط الجوي
والله اعلم


----------



## سعد زغلول محمد (16 مارس 2009)

مكشور فعلا الموضوع مهم وخصوصا فى حالة استخدام اجهزة الرصد على الاقمار الصناعية مع اجهزة التوتل استيشن


----------



## ابوهشوم (16 مارس 2009)

د احمد بكر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي ابوهشوم
> ليست كل اجهزة من الماركة sokkia تدعم هذة الخاصية
> فمثلا sokkia set 2c2
> ...


مشكور يا دكتور احمد
انا عملت على اجخزه سوكيا 3010 و 2030 و510 و 610
جميعها بالطريقه التي ذكرتها :84:


----------



## ابوهشوم (16 مارس 2009)

مشكور لمرورك اخي سعد


----------



## ابوهشوم (19 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
في اجهزه لايكا يعبر عن سكال فاكتور ب current scale


----------



## Arar (19 مارس 2009)

scale factor تقصد ادخاله في جهاز توتال ستايشن


----------



## n nader (11 أبريل 2009)

طب يا ترى معامل الضغط الجوى ودرجه الحراره ديه اجبها منين هى بتكون معروفه ولا ايه عاوزه افهم ارجو افادتى ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابوهشوم (11 أبريل 2009)

n nader قال:


> طب يا ترى معامل الضغط الجوى ودرجه الحراره ديه اجبها منين هى بتكون معروفه ولا ايه عاوزه افهم ارجو افادتى ولكم جزيل الشكر


 السلام عليكم
في العاده وكيل الاجهزه في البلد التي تعمل بها يكون قد اعد جداول لمعدل الضغط والحراره 
لكل منطقه


----------



## adel104 (20 مايو 2009)

هناك شركات تضيف التيرمومتر و جهاز قياس الضغط مع علبة جهاز التوتال ستيشن ليتسنى لكل مهندس قياس الضغط ودرجة حرارة الجو و إدخالها في الجهاز قبل بدء عملية المسح .


----------



## ابوهشوم (21 مايو 2009)

شكرا لمرورك الكريم اخي عادل


----------



## eng_khalaf (22 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشكور اخي الكريم ابو هشوم انت والاخوةالافاضل علي التوضيح الهام​


----------



## ابوهشوم (23 مايو 2009)

مشكور لمرورك الطيب اخي م خلف


----------



## saif2222 (19 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع المفيد
ؤجزاك الله خير الجزاء
م.سيف العبادي


----------



## sur_jeh (21 يونيو 2009)

من مات ولم يجاهد مت ميتة جاهلية


----------



## ابوهشوم (21 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لمروركم الكريم 
اللهم ارزقنا الشهاده


----------



## كمال القدومي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*كمال القدومي*

scale factor هومعامل ثابت يتغير حسب بعد المكان او قربه من تقاطع خط الطول والأستواءويتراوح ما بين 0.9998 و 1.0004 ويمكن الحصول عليه دائرة الأراضي والمساحه في ذالك البلدوهو معامل هام جدا لتصحيح المسافه الأفقيه وبالتالي يكون تأثير الأكبر على ال Easting .


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

اخوانى نريد مثال عملى بالارقام


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (31 أكتوبر 2010)

أستاذي أبو هشوم شكرا لك كثيرا وسأوضح سؤالي أكثر أنا أعمل في مشروع ولدي 3 نقاط مأخوذة ب GPS و بScale Factor قيمته 1.000440 وكما تعلمون لا يصح للعمل بمشروع هندسي صغير(كلية) وقد قمت بزراعة 10 نقط ترافيرس بالطريقة العادية وبقي لي أن أعمل بScale Factorوهو1.000000فكيف لي أن أنتقل للعمل بهذا الScale Factorمن أجل الاغلاق والدقة ومشكورين جميعا ودمتم سالمين


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (2 نوفمبر 2010)

شو سكرتوا النقاش ارجوكم جاوبوني على سؤالي شو ساويييييييييييييي أنا أعمل في مشروع ولدي 3 نقاط مأخوذة ب GPS و بScale Factor قيمته 1.000440 وكما تعلمون لا يصح للعمل بمشروع هندسي صغير(كلية) وقد قمت بزراعة 10 نقط ترافيرس بالطريقة العادية وبقي لي أن أعمل بScale Factorوهو1.000000فكيف لي أن أنتقل للعمل بهذا الScale Factorمن أجل الاغلاق والدقة ومشكورين جميعا ودمتم سالمين


----------



## kaj_6178 (1 يوليو 2011)

*هل في اختلاف في grid factor و Scale Factor*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم
ياجماعة انا بشتغل بجهاز توبكون230 وفيه grid factor

سؤالي هل في اختلاف في grid factor و Scale Factor


----------



## علي فؤاد (1 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------

